# Kato Turnout Power Routing...



## DAvid.Corbin (Apr 12, 2021)

I have my Kayto turnouts set so that power is only applied to the "Switched rail" when the switch is in that position. This prevents a train coming into the turnout "against the frog" from accidentally runing into the shared line (unless the turnout is in the right position).

However, after some time (about 2 years) I am not experiencing failures of these Kato switches internally.... 

Wondering if anyone else has had this type of experience????


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

DAvid.Corbin said:


> I have my Kayto turnouts set so that power is only applied to the "Switched rail" when the switch is in that position. This prevents a train coming into the turnout "against the frog" from accidentally runing into the shared line (unless the turnout is in the right position).
> 
> However, after some time (about 2 years) I am not experiencing failures of these Kato switches internally....
> 
> Wondering if anyone else has had this type of experience????


I have a #4 Kato turnout that only lasted about 7 months
The issue i experienced was when set to straight through ,when the loco wheels contacted the frog the breaker would trip
I fixed it without removing the turnout by taking silver nail polish and painting the frog.


----------



## DAvid.Corbin (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the response. My problem seems to be a bit different. I’d be on the internal side. If you look at the picture below you can see where they do the power routing and what appears to be a little black Phillips head screw. That gets wobbly


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

DAvid.Corbin said:


> Thanks for the response. My problem seems to be a bit different. I’d be on the internal side. If you look at the picture below you can see where they do the power routing and what appears to be a little black Phillips head screw. That gets wobbly
> View attachment 565023
> View attachment 565023


David;

Thanks for the information on Kato turnouts. Have you tried a drop of Loctite on the end of the screw? That might keep it from getting loose.
Another possibility would be to stick one of those tiny, adhesive-backed, rubber "feet" sold at Home Depot, to the bottom cover plate, directly under the screw head. The rubber foot might make it harder for the screw to work loose.
Hardware coming loose is a pretty common problem on some solenoid operated turnouts. I have had Atlas, N-scale, "Snap Switch" turnouts shake the cover off their own twin-coil switch machines, and spill the other mechanical "guts" out. The instantaneous snap action of the solenoid machines can shake things loose over time. Some old Shinohara/PFM twin-coil machines I once had, needed to have all their screws soldered to the bedplate, because they kept shaking loose.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Low voltage contacts such as in a turnout are subject
to poor conductivity due to usage, dirt or corrosion.
Think of the old 2 or 3 cell flashlights that you had
to shake to restore light. An appropriate contact
cleaner could help.

Don


----------

